
Intro to the Hacker News API (3 min screencast) - mrborgen
https://scrimba.com/perborgen/cast-325
======
sushobhan
IMO, it's more relevant under "show HN". Thumbs up

~~~
mrborgen
Do you mean the screencast itself or the Scrimba tool (was posted to HN last
week)?

